# Best Fishing Kayak in $500-$700 Range



## Carolina Rebel

I'm looking to upgrade from my little 8' job to a nicer kayak, mainly so that I can cover a little more distance with a little less effort. That said, what, in your opinion, would be my best bet in the $500-$700 range? I want a kayak that tracks well and has good speed, 12-14' range. Would be used in big rivers, lakes, ICW, and ocean. Need not be set up for angling--will do that myself.


----------



## gilly21

In that range, a used yak would be your best bet. You should be able to find a Redfish, Prowler, or several others in very good shape and ready to fish. There are so many in that range and "best" is a subjective term. What is best for me may not be best for you.


----------



## GreenFord

Like gilly said look at used ones. You can find them on Craigs List and at shops selling off demo units.


----------



## Too Busy

Best is really subjective and depends greatly on what you plan to do with it. I would use at least 2 different boats for the 4 things on your list. If I could only have one it would be a Tarpon 140.


----------



## smlobx

Too Busy said:


> Best is really subjective and depends greatly on what you plan to do with it. I would use at least 2 different boats for the 4 things on your list. If I could only have one it would be a Tarpon 140.


Or the Tarpon 120...


----------



## FishyFingers

Trident 13 gets my vote! I've seen some in the $700 range


----------



## dena

Now is a good time to buy if you know what you want. Last years models need to go before the new models come out for the Spring.

I second the Trident 13 because I have one. From what I know, the quality between brands is about equal, so what you get is a matter of personal preferance.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Thanks for the input all. A kayak upgrade is something I've been waiting for years for, now that the opportunity's here I want to make the most of it. I've stumbled upon an OK Prowler 12 in good shape for $350. Seems like a good deal, and I can't find a reason not to get this one (besides the color, I'll live with that though). At that price, I'd have plenty left over for a fish finder, rod mounts, etc. That said, anyone have any negative experience with this particular model?


----------



## WNCRick

I love my Native, but for that money it looks like you found a heck of a deal. If you get down near holden with it, i'll show you around the ICW.

Happy paddling,
Rick


----------



## OBX_Rat

So what color is the prowler?


----------



## Hanover_Yakker

Before you pull the trigger on it, I would get some seat time in it and make sure you like it, that there are no leaks, etc. Keep in mind the Ocean Kayaks are a wet ride in the seat area due to the scupper holes under the seat, but those can be plugged. Don't forget about other good options in the 12-14' range from Perception Sports (aka Confluence Watersports that has the old Tarpon molds from Wilderness Systems). You can get a Perception Search 13 from Gander Mountain for around $500 and a Perception Pescador 12 for $400 or so. Do some more research and you might find you can get a new boat cheaper than you thought. Also, West Marine has the OK Scrambler 12 for $500.


----------



## FishyFingers

As far as the wet ride goes, I have 2 OKs and I've also owned a Tarpon 140... The Tarpon took on way more water then my OKs. With that in mind, unless you're on calm water and its a nice day, all boats are wet. 

As far as the new yaks for less then a used yak, just remember "you get what you pay for" I've heard to many stories about cheaper boats to want to mess with them. 

ARC has some deals on demo boats that you may want to look into. 

As far as the Prowler (I assume 13) it sounds like a great deal. If I were able to, I'd scoop it up :beer::fishing:


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Made the drive to check it out, and it was actually a Prowler 13. Had been used, few scratches here and there but nothing major. Seller threw in a dry bag to close the deal, so I got it! Colored like this one: light blue, I can live with it. Came with scupper plugs too which is a plus, although I don't mind a wet ride. This was the basic Prowler 13, so no rod holders anywhere, but I'll have that fixed right away. Plan on outfitting the same as my old 8 footer, so I can fish 4 rods for catfish and carry up to 7 total, or 6 and a half rod to serve as a light pole: Old yeller (note, I added 2 rocket launcher type rod holders after this pic was taken, they sit right in front of the milk crate [behind the cooler/backrest]). With New Blue I'll be able to travel much further, move much more easily against strong current, and even be able to stretch out even when she's loaded down. Under the weather right now or else I'd be outfitting the thing tonight!


----------



## FishyFingers

I actually really like that color. For what you paid for that bad boy, I wouldn't have cared if it came with anything haha. I'm sure it won't take long to deck that bad boy out. Congrats! Hope she serves you well.


----------



## dena

It sounds like you almost stole it.
congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Thanks alot everyone, again I really appreciate your help. Will post pictures soon as I get 'er pimped out haha


----------



## bbcroaker

Carolina Rebel; Congrats on the Prowler purchase. 
Before you go cutting holes to mount some flush mounts behind the seat try a milk crate in the thank well with 1-1/2 inch pvc pipe homemade rod holders or you can buy a triple set for around $25 (really nice but try the PVC first) to mount on the crate. After I started using them on the crate the flush mounts to me were a pain. I would not cut hoes in my kayak for them. Crate holders work much better for me. Just a suggestion!


----------



## Ronaulmtd

I put a Scotty flush mount up front of the factory rod mount on my Hobie Outback for trolling purposes- I mainly use rod holders that extend the reels higher to keep them away from the splash of salt water- rocket launcher type holders- I like my rods in front of me so I can see them- and see the strikes- crate holders are fine for storage when not in use-


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Here's a better picture of my old kayak: 









Well the code is there, but no pic? It's in my album anyway, only non-deer picture there. 
I plan on setting up the Prowler roughly the same way--2 Scotty Power Locks up front, homemade rocket launchers on milk crate to rear. Will have to mount rocket launchers higher up on crate since crate will fit into recess on back of Prowler. Will have 3 vertical holders on milk crate strictly for rod storage, and will not fool with flush mounts. I kept a cooler between me and the milk crate to serve as a backrest, but will probably just stash cooler behind milk crate on Prowler. Used stringers for fish storage, will keep doing that, works well since I don't even have to take fish from water completely to secure it. Might put one more Scotty front and center for a spinning rod, or even to mount a fish finder if I ever decide I need one, we'll see. Catfishing at the river, I keep forward rod holders out off the side of my old kayak to give me more room, might do the same here. One thing at a time haha


----------



## GreenFord

Now just to warn you... You are hooked for life and wont be able to get enough of fishing it. Kayak fishing is one of the biggest blasts out there. Next time I hit Fort Fisher or Oak Island I'll drop you a line and have you come fish with us....


----------

